# Ohio SNOW



## Foxfire (Sep 25, 2003)

www.erh.noaa.gov

Ashtabula, OH 
Enter Your "City, ST" or zip code

2 products found:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Snow and Blowing Snow Advisory
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CLEVELAND OH
930 PM EST SUN FEB 4 2007

OHZ012>014-089-PAZ003-051030-
/O.CON.KCLE.SB.Y.0001.000000T0000Z-070206T0000Z/
/O.CON.KCLE.WC.Y.0001.000000T0000Z-070206T1800Z/
LAKE-GEAUGA-ASHTABULA INLAND-ASHTABULA LAKESHORE-CRAWFORD PA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...MENTOR...CHARDON...JEFFERSON...
ASHTABULA...MEADVILLE
930 PM EST SUN FEB 4 2007

...SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 7 PM
EST MONDAY...
...WIND CHILL ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 1 PM EST TUESDAY...

LAKE EFFECT SNOW SHOWERS WILL PUSH SOUTH ACROSS THE INLAND
PORTIONS OF GEAUGA...ASHTABULA...AND CRAWFORD COUNTIES TONIGHT AS
THE WINDS TURN TO THE NORTHWEST. A WIDESPREAD 2 TO 4 INCHES OF
SNOW IS EXPECTED ACROSS THE SNOW BELT BY THE MORNING RUSH. IN
ADDITION WINDS OF 20 TO 30 MPH WILL CAUSE SIGNIFICANT BLOWING AND
DRIFTING...AND QUICKLY DROP VISIBILITIES TO NEAR ZERO AT TIMES.

IN ADDITION TEMPERATURES WILL DIP TO ZERO TO FIVE BELOW
TONIGHT...PLUNGING WIND CHILLS TO 15 TO 25 DEGREES BELOW ZERO

THE COMBINATION OF SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW WILL MAKE DRIVING
HAZARDOUS TONIGHT...ESPECIALLY ON UNPLOWED ROADS. IF YOU MUST
VENTURE OUT USE COMMON SENSE...DRESS WARMLY IN MULTIPLE LAYERS.
MAKE SURE THAT ALL EXPOSED SKIN IS COVERED AND AVOID PROLONGED
EXPOSURE TO THE COLD TO PREVENT FROSTBITE AND HYPOTHERMIA.

STAY TUNED TO WEATHER RADIO OR YOUR FAVORITE NEWS SOURCE FOR
FURTHER DETAILS OR UPDATES.

$$

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wind Chill Advisory
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CLEVELAND OH
930 PM EST SUN FEB 4 2007

OHZ012>014-089-PAZ003-051030-
/O.CON.KCLE.SB.Y.0001.000000T0000Z-070206T0000Z/
/O.CON.KCLE.WC.Y.0001.000000T0000Z-070206T1800Z/
LAKE-GEAUGA-ASHTABULA INLAND-ASHTABULA LAKESHORE-CRAWFORD PA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...MENTOR...CHARDON...JEFFERSON...
ASHTABULA...MEADVILLE
930 PM EST SUN FEB 4 2007

...SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 7 PM
EST MONDAY...
...WIND CHILL ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 1 PM EST TUESDAY...

LAKE EFFECT SNOW SHOWERS WILL PUSH SOUTH ACROSS THE INLAND
PORTIONS OF GEAUGA...ASHTABULA...AND CRAWFORD COUNTIES TONIGHT AS
THE WINDS TURN TO THE NORTHWEST. A WIDESPREAD 2 TO 4 INCHES OF
SNOW IS EXPECTED ACROSS THE SNOW BELT BY THE MORNING RUSH. IN
ADDITION WINDS OF 20 TO 30 MPH WILL CAUSE SIGNIFICANT BLOWING AND
DRIFTING...AND QUICKLY DROP VISIBILITIES TO NEAR ZERO AT TIMES.

IN ADDITION TEMPERATURES WILL DIP TO ZERO TO FIVE BELOW
TONIGHT...PLUNGING WIND CHILLS TO 15 TO 25 DEGREES BELOW ZERO

THE COMBINATION OF SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW WILL MAKE DRIVING
HAZARDOUS TONIGHT...ESPECIALLY ON UNPLOWED ROADS. IF YOU MUST
VENTURE OUT USE COMMON SENSE...DRESS WARMLY IN MULTIPLE LAYERS.
MAKE SURE THAT ALL EXPOSED SKIN IS COVERED AND AVOID PROLONGED
EXPOSURE TO THE COLD TO PREVENT FROSTBITE AND HYPOTHERMIA.

STAY TUNED TO WEATHER RADIO OR YOUR FAVORITE NEWS SOURCE FOR
FURTHER DETAILS OR UPDATES.

$$

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

National Weather Service
Eastern Region Headquarters
Bohemia, New York
Disclaimer
Last Modified: June 16, 2005
Privacy Policy
Credits


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I just read that on accuweather. YAY!!!!payup Sounds like this is gonna get interesting overnight. Im ready, Im ready


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

you all be safe..i will (at home)


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well we didn't get **** out of that lake effect band last night. just some drifting and mabe 2" of ne snow hard to tell with all the wind.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

All I did this morning was clean up some drifts and do a little salting. I think the wind blew away our lake effect:realmad:


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

hopefully we'll get our 2nd event down this way tomorrow.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Scottscape;365990 said:


> hopefully we'll get our 2nd event down this way tomorrow.


What are you hearing? Me 1-3 on channel 10. 2-4 on channels 4 and 6. Hmnnn.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

They said nothing for me yesterday, and I wake up to 2 inches. I hate those weather guessers anymore. This has been the worst winter ever as far as the weather people go. Usually they were pretty close in their predictions, but now I dont think they care anymore


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

Young Pup;366128 said:


> What are you hearing? Me 1-3 on channel 10. 2-4 on channels 4 and 6. Hmnnn.


Im hearing from the national weather service 1-3 above london greenville line into midnight below that line 3-4 into midnight. Im not sure what to expect but just hope we get atleast 3''. By looking at accuweather it looks like the bands are pretty thick and strong payup


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Scottscape;366215 said:


> Im hearing from the national weather service 1-3 above london greenville line into midnight below that line 3-4 into midnight. Im not sure what to expect but just hope we get atleast 3''. By looking at accuweather it looks like the bands are pretty thick and strong payup


That is exactly what I read on noaa too. I am looking at the radar at intellicast.com Trying to get the loops going to see where I think the darker will really end up. Just put the plow on and the salt will be loaded after the news.


----------



## DodgeRam1985 (Nov 30, 2006)

Looks like everywhere south of Columbus is getting 1-3", we are supposed to get 2-4"


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Bobcatservice*

I might get 3-5 here in the mountains of Western Maryland
Mike:redbounce


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Same here Tom went to bed it was snowing and they said maybe an 1" and we got 3" and the drifting. I just got 2 calls after I got home and they were a ***** to plow after they were driven over for days then these dumb *** people want plowed charge them double and hope they learn there lesson.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Gotta love it when people do that.:realmad: One guy called me today and said he needed his drive plowed, mind you this is at 2 pm. I asked him how bad it was, and he said not too bad. Get there, the snow was drifted 3 feet against the garage door!!! Looks like he tried to go through it but couldnt. I had to get out and shovel the rest away from the door that the plow couldnt get.:angry: He wasnt happy with what I charged him for that


----------

